# Intracoastal fishing in Lake Worth



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

I live about a 5 minute walk from the intracoastal in lake worth. Just started fishing about 2 weeks ago and have only surf fished up until now. Mostly catching jacks with gotcha lures. Since the intracoastal is so close to me I want to give it a try instead of surf fishing for a change.

I tried throwing a few casts out last night from the side of the intracoastal (not a bridge, but just the edge of the water) with the gotcha plug, not really knowing what I was doing. It was pretty shallow and the gotcha was catching rocks most of the way back. I am assuming gotchas probably arent the best thing to use for fishing in the intracoastal?

What advice can you provide on what to use and what techniqe. I dont care what I catch at this point, I want to catch about anything! I like casting, but it seems that most people fishing along the intracoastal just throw there line out and let it sit? What should I be using, what technique, and what can I expect to catch?


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Try live pinfish under a float. That is the easiest way to get started.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

If your in Lake Worth head over to Lantana near where the B-Love is. 
Fishing at night there you'll cathh your fill of catfish if you don,t care what your pulling in and they give a good fight.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Most*

intercoastal area are too shallow for a gotcha lure, unless you are reeling in like a madman and what you are seeing are people just out enjoying fishing without too much trouble, using cutbait or shrimp. And waiting for something to hit, if you want to use lures go to softbait like doa and fish at night around brigdes or piling around docks. Look for lights and cast outside of the cicrle the light makes. You might hook up to a snook,trout, tapon....but seeing that most of water is shallow, you have to find holes or deep passes. Also i found that i get better results fishing the intercoastal at nights, less boats and cars, if fishing the brigdes....and don't dish cutbait or livebait these will also catch some nice fish...


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

if you can find an oyster bar or some clams get them and head over to the lake worth bridge(from dixie east on lake ave and youll run into the bridge) on the north east side and cast it out and let it sit and within a few mins youll be into a bunch of sheepshead

or you can go on the north west side and go on that little half bridge and cast in the channel with anything or fish the pilings

or if you want to use lures and go for snook you can goto the lake worth spillway(get on the dock and cast into the boils that the flowing water makes or run a lure down the wall or some live bait)


----------

